# Canada needs more immigrants to boost economy, university study concludes



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Canada needs an extra one million immigrants between now and 2021 in a move that would boost the country’s Gross Domestic Product by 2.3%, it is claimed. It would mean an extra 100,000 per year and would add $14 billion to the government’s tax revenue coffers as well as boosting investment in housing and creating [...]

Click to read the full news article: Canada needs more immigrants to boost economy, university study concludes...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

